# 97 s10 blazer vs. 97 jeep cherokee



## swcwillie (Nov 28, 2008)

I am looking for opinions on which would be a better plow truck: 97 s10 blazer 2 door or 97 jeep cherokee. I just purchased a nice used Meyer 6.5 tm plow and don't have the mounts yet. I only plow driveways. I have a hot bead on the blazer but would prefer the jeep. I currently plow with a 72 commando half cab and just need something newer. Opinions?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they'd both be about the same. Both 4WD? Which one do you not mind beating up?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Either one will work fine. Here is what I would look for though. Rear Window Defroster, and wiper. Possibility rear heat. Windows fog up quickly in an SUV so anything that helps solve that problem woud be first priority. Engine size, and availability of mount. Parts will be available on either pretty much anywhere.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Both will work fine, but I'm a Chevy guy so I say the Blazer would work better. Those Blazers can take beating.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like those 2 door blazers my self with 4.3


----------



## swcwillie (Nov 28, 2008)

I ended up with the 97 2 dr blazer. She is a sweetie. I couldn't pass it up even being a ford man. It does have rear defrost and a wiper. No rear heat but I do have a heatercraft heater out of another vehicle if needed. Will I need to do anything to the suspension? Any ideas on how much ballast in the back?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Darn, I would of went with the Jeep. I put one of them through hell for a couple years and they are awesome. The 4.0 inline 6 is a torque monster and would of been better for plowing then the 4.3 V6 IMO.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

IMAGE;656873 said:


> Darn, I would of went with the Jeep. I put one of them through hell for a couple years and they are awesome. The 4.0 inline 6 is a torque monster and would of been better for plowing then the 4.3 V6 IMO.


both motors are torque monsters. dont forget, the 4.3 is 3/4s of a 350, same bore and stroke. power to ground is going to depend on gear ratio anyway. I'm a diehard Chevy man but I'd have trouble with this decision too, because I'm not a huge fan of those style Blazers (except for the motor), and the Cherokees really are indestructible. I hate the feel of the automatics in the Jeeps for some reason, but who wants to plow with a stick. Pound for pound I'd think the Jeep is a bit tougher, even though it's unibody. I believe the Blazers were still on a frame in 97.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a 91 4 door that I plow with. It has a 6'6" meyer on it. I have ran in the adjustment on the t-bars as far as they go, Mind you I have 31 inch tires on mine. If you tires are stock you might only have to go 3 or 4 full turns on the bolts to keep your clearance. As far as ballast I have about 3 hundred pounds in the back, and that is all bagged salt. I figure if I get stuck I can use the salt, for traction, and melting to get myself back out. It plow like a dream for anything up to 8 inches of wet snow, and probably up to 10 inches of dry snow. Unfortunatley, the mold board is pretty short on these so the snow will start falling over the top in anything deeper. I would definatley think hard about putting the aux heater in the back. I just got one this year for mine, and I can't wait to try it out. I do not have the rear wiper, or the defrost. I know it years past that it was difficult to see anything looking out the back of the truck. I am usually a mirror backer to begin with, but I am sure it will be nice to see all around. Good luck and let us know how she works for you.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Rc2505;656893 said:


> It plow like a dream for anything up to 8 inches of wet snow, and probably up to 10 inches of dry snow. Unfortunatley, the mold board is pretty short on these so the snow will start falling over the top in anything deeper.


10 inches is a lot, that will come over the top of my Blizzard in a pretty short distance. I would think it would take no time at all to come over a small Meyer. Generally not a bad idea to plow it before it gets ten inches deep.

I remember plowing with my big bad K20 w/8' Fisher one big storm, and ran across my buddy plowing with his little s10 Blazer. I was working my truck hard and couldn't understand how he was getting anywhere, but I guess you just take smaller bites and don't try to push as much for as long. Wonder what the math is to figure how much weight a 6'6" plow is pushing versus an 8' plow? Doesn't seem like it could be that much difference in only a foot and a half. But then again, I went from a 7'6" Fisher to an 8', and it really made a world of difference, still don't know how.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well in a big storm your suppose to plow with the storm


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with PLOWMAN. I would never let snow get 10 inches deep, but Detroitdan is right. They do just fine, you just have to take smaller bites, and not push as far, but it will still get the job done.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

8 inches or more and its new rate for my customers im gonna be out there twice


----------

